# Perahia's Mozart piano concertos box sets....?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone know which of these has the better sound?
Seems a bit confusing.
Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2019)

The later release is almost certainly the exact same material as the earlier box, but with no documentation beyond track listings. The sound is variable. A few of the recordings made in the very early days of digital sound awful to me.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Itullian said:


> Anyone know which of these has the better sound?
> Seems a bit confusing.
> Thanks :tiphat:


I almost made this same thread... o.0

I am leaning toward the second of the two you posted because I know the first will not contain any notes or booklet whatsoever. I have one disc of Murray Perahia playing the 26th concerto on CBS and it's amazing. I am tempted to get the box so I can hear the rest of his cycle. Until then, I still have a lot of the concertos by Alfred Brendel to work through, and they are great performances, but with somewhat iffy live sound I think.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

flamencosketches said:


> I almost made this same thread... o.0
> 
> I am leaning toward the second of the two you posted because I know the first will not contain any notes or booklet whatsoever. I have one disc of Murray Perahia playing the 26th concerto on CBS and it's amazing. I am tempted to get the box so I can hear the rest of his cycle. Until then, I still have a lot of the concertos by Alfred Brendel to work through, and they are great performances, but with somewhat iffy live sound I think.


If you have access to Freegal music through your library you can stream it easily for free and download each track over time and it is yours to use as you wish.


----------

